# tief gehakte schleien



## Acharaigas (25. April 2011)

hallo.

wer hat erfahrungen mit der robustheit von schleien. wie groß sind die überlebenschancen zurückgesetzter schleien, wenn sie tief gehakt waren. 

dabei bitte beide varianten bedenken:

- haken konnte mit hakenlöser gelöst werden, hing aber im schlund bzw sehr tief

- schnur wurde durchgeschnitten und haken drin gelassen.

hab schon öfters verschieden fischarten gefangen, die noch nen haken im maul hatten, teilweise auch tief sitzend und in bester verfassung waren. wie lange dauert es wohl bis so ein haken durchrostet?

danke.


----------



## Ralle 24 (25. April 2011)

*AW: tief gehakte schleien*

Das Haken im Inneren eines Fisches durchrosten, ist eine Mär.
Zum rosten braucht es Sauerstoff und der ist im Inneren eines Fischkörpers kaum vorhanden.
Mag sein, dass das Metall durch die Verdauungssäfte angegriffen wird, ob und in welchem Umfang das bei einer Schleie der Fall ist, weiß ich nicht.

Ich denke auch nicht, dass man diese Fragen seriös beantworten kann und so bleibt es eine Frage der eigenen Einstellung.

Ich halte es so, dass jeder Fisch bei dem der Haken nicht beim ersten vorsichtigen Versuch mit dem Hakenlöser schnell entfernt werden kann, oder der stark blutet, abgeschlagen wird. 
Es ist immer eine Einzelfallentscheidung, die jeder für sich treffen muss.


----------



## Professor Tinca (25. April 2011)

*AW: tief gehakte schleien*

Ich verfahre so:
Wenn der Fisch nach dem Lösen blutet --> abschlagen, wenn nicht --> kannna wieder schwimmen.

Also kein Universalrezept. 
Und Fisch mit Haken schwimmen lassen, geht gar nicht. Der wird vmtl. nix mehr fressen und eingehen.


----------



## ulf (25. April 2011)

*AW: tief gehakte schleien*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> [...]
> Und Fisch mit Haken schwimmen lassen, geht gar nicht. Der wird vmtl. nix mehr fressen und eingehen.



Hallo

Das wird einem aber (in Bayern) per Gesetz so aufgezwungen. Das wurde auch hier im Forum schon oft genug empfohlen z.B. einen untermaßigen Fisch, bei dem der Haken nicht ohne zu erwartenden größere Verletzung gelöst werden kann, die Schnur abzuschneiden und den Fisch dann so zurück zusetzen.

Gruß Ulf


----------



## Professor Tinca (25. April 2011)

*AW: tief gehakte schleien*

Dient vermutlich dazu das Gewissen zu entlasten. Nach dem Motto: "Ich habe ihn ja nicht getötet . . .".

Es gibt keinen vernünftigen Grund den Fisch mit dem Haken schwimmen zu lassen(Vorschriften sind kein vernünftiger Grund!). 
Entweder der Haken lässt sich lösen und der Fisch übersteht das relativ unverletzt oder er gehört abgeschlagen.

Raus muss der Haken jedenfalls!


----------



## mike_w (25. April 2011)

*AW: tief gehakte schleien*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Und Fisch mit Haken schwimmen lassen, geht gar nicht. Der wird vmtl. nix mehr fressen und eingehen.



Aha, woher weißt du das?

Habe seit vielen Jahren Erfahrungen mit Teich- und Aquariumhaltung gemacht, wobei auch viele Fische mit geschlucktem Haken eingesetzt wurde. Selten kam es zu Todesfällen. In der Regel haben die Fische problemlos überlebt und schnell Nahrung aufgenommen.

Ich bin daher überzeugt, dass ein Anfassen mit trockenen Händen, ein herumstochern mit dem Hakenlöser für den Fisch viel gefährlicher ist, als den Haken im Fisch zu belassen. 

Wenn der Haken nicht zu groß ist oder es sich um Drillinge handelt, einfach die Schnur soweit wie möglich abschneiden und den Fisch ohne herumdoktorei schwimmen lassen.


----------



## Professor Tinca (25. April 2011)

*AW: tief gehakte schleien*

Fische, die zur Beobachtung in meinem Gartenteich schwimmen durften schwammen nach einiger Zeit an der Oberfläche . . .

Evtl. liegts daran, wo der Haken sitzt?
Nur woher weiss der Angler das wenn er es nicht sieht?

Und woher nimmst du deine Weisheiten?
Du angelst im Aquarium?


----------



## mike_w (25. April 2011)

*AW: tief gehakte schleien*

Gartenteich und Aquarium.

Bei mir schwamm ganz selten jemand kieloben. In der Regel war der Haken nach einigen Wochen von selbst verschwunden. 

Besonders bei RB-Forellen, die ich öfters im Teich zwischengehältert hatte und oft geschluckt hatten. Beim späteren ausnehmen habe ich ganz selten einen Haken wieder gefunden.

Aale sind sowieso kein Problem. Barsche, Rotaugen und Karpfen konnte ich ebenfalls mit geschlucktem Haken halten und haben überlebt.

Bei Hechten gab es mal vor Jahren eine Studie im Blinker, wo trotzt geschlucktem Einzelhaken nahezu 100% überlebt haben.

Also hat einer von uns etwas falsch gemacht.


----------



## Professor Tinca (25. April 2011)

*AW: tief gehakte schleien*

Wo kann der Haken geblieben sein?
In Luft aufgelöst?

Such mal bitte den Blinkerartikel raus. Der genaue Wortlaut interessiert mich.#6


----------



## Ralle 24 (25. April 2011)

*AW: tief gehakte schleien*



mike_w schrieb:


> Also hat einer von uns etwas falsch gemacht.



Kann man nicht falsch machen, weil das tatsächliche Ergebnis im normalen Angelalltag weder vorhersagbar noch überprüfbar ist.

Haut man ihn auf den Kopf, wird man nie erfahren ob er überlebt hätte. Setzt man ihn zurück wird man nie erfahren, ober er daran eingagangen ist. 

Tatsächlich stellt sich die Frage nur bei geschonten oder nicht zum Essen geeigneten (gemochten) Fischen. Bei allen anderen ist der Fisch als Lebensmittel allemal einem vagen Überleben vorzuziehen.


----------



## Professor Tinca (25. April 2011)

*AW: tief gehakte schleien*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Bei allen anderen ist der Fisch als Lebensmittel allemal einem vagen Überleben vorzuziehen.



#6
Sehe ich auch so.


----------



## kati48268 (25. April 2011)

*AW: tief gehakte schleien*

Es gibt einen Hakenlöser, mit dem man auch sehr tief sitzende Haken ohne Theater raus kriegt, den Larchy.
http://aalfreds-angelshop.de/shop/p...B0yHGkSIOjSSzPORdfN0wPm1tq3Fbarmi&shop_param=

Funktioniert bei Einzelhalken und Drillingen (nicht bei Kunstködern). Vorteile: man muss gar nicht sehen wo der Haken sitzt, das geht alles blind, und der Haken wird noch im Maul gedreht, so dass er beim rausführen nicht wieder verhakt.
Funktioniert wirklich & ich kann den besten Gewissens empfehlen.


----------



## Anglero (25. April 2011)

*AW: tief gehakte schleien*



ulf schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Das wird einem aber (in Bayern) per Gesetz so aufgezwungen. Das wurde auch hier im Forum schon oft genug empfohlen z.B. einen untermaßigen Fisch, bei dem der Haken nicht ohne zu erwartenden größere Verletzung gelöst werden kann, die Schnur abzuschneiden und den Fisch dann so zurück zusetzen.
> 
> Gruß Ulf


 
Bestimmt nicht. Weder gesetzlich, noch per Verordnung, oder kannst Du das irgendwie belegen?


----------



## u-see fischer (25. April 2011)

*AW: tief gehakte schleien*



mike_w schrieb:


> Aale sind sowieso kein Problem.
> 
> Bei Hechten gab es mal vor Jahren eine Studie im Blinker, wo trotzt geschlucktem Einzelhaken nahezu 100% überlebt haben



Diese Studie ist aber schon lange her. Erinnere mich auch noch daran, die Studie wurde in Holland durchgeführt. Man hat Hechte schlucken lassen und anschließend entweder mit stochern vom Haken befreit oder das Vorfach (sowohl Stahl als auch Nylon) so kurz wie möglich abgeschnitten. Ob das jedoch auch bei "Friedfischen" funktioniert (ev. weniger agressive Magensäure) ist mir nicht bekannt.

Zum Aal gibt es sogar einen Fotobeweiß, da dringt der Haken durch den Fisch nach außen und der Fisch überlebt.


----------



## Dunraven (25. April 2011)

*AW: tief gehakte schleien*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Es gibt keinen vernünftigen Grund den Fisch mit dem Haken schwimmen zu lassen(Vorschriften sind kein vernünftiger Grund!).
> Entweder der Haken lässt sich lösen und der Fisch übersteht das relativ unverletzt oder er gehört abgeschlagen.
> 
> Raus muss der Haken jedenfalls!



Sehe ich anders.
Es gibt keinen vernünftigen Grund den nur deshalb zu töten. So ein 16er Haken ist für eine Schleie doch kein großes Problem und ein 6er oder 8er Haken bei einem Aal ebenfalls nicht.
Die wachsen da raus und gut ist. Ich bin nicht sicher ob es Prof. Arlinghaus oder Dr. Schreckenbach waren, einer von denen hatte sehr schöne Bilder von Forellen, Hechten, Aalen, ect. bei denen der Haken schon zum Großteil raus gewachsen waren und die munter lebten. Von daher sehe ich es einfach, wenn er blutet dann wars das, wenn nicht, dann bekommt er seine Chance solange es kein extrem großer Haken ist der alles blockiert. Und das auf den Fotos waren sogar große Haken und nicht kleine. Also selbst damit geht es.


----------



## Professor Tinca (25. April 2011)

*AW: tief gehakte schleien*

Welcher Angler angelt gezielt mit 16er Haken auf Schleien?|uhoh:

Selbst Köfis fange ich mit Haken nicht kleiner als 12.

@ U-see fischer

Ja Aale sind sowieso besonders. Angeblich wächst sogar die Wirbelsäule wieder zusammen wenn sie mal durchtrennt war(?).|kopfkrat
Die stört so ein Haken wohl nicht. Aber es ging ja um Schleien.|wavey:


----------



## u-see fischer (25. April 2011)

*AW: tief gehakte schleien*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Welcher Angler angelt gezielt mit 16er Haken auf Schleien?|uhoh:
> 
> Selbst Köfis fange ich mit Haken nicht kleiner als 12.
> 
> ...



Andy,

Da ich weiß, das die Frage sich auf Schleien bezog, habe ich ja auch geschrieben, das ich nicht weiß ob auch Friedfische mit dem abgeschnittenen Haken klar kommen. Bei Hechten soll es gemäß dieser Studie jedoch sehr gut gehen. Leider habe ich den Artikel nicht mehr, ist allerdings auch sehr lange her.

Mir ist wohl klar, dass auch ein Aal sich an einem abgeschnittenen Haken stört, verenden muß der Aal jedoch nicht zwingend. In meinem Boot habe ich einen absenkbaren Fischkasten, beim Aalangeln wurden alle Aale über den Fsichkasten geschwenkt und mit einem Messer das Vorfach unmittelbar vom Maul abgeschnitten. Am nächsten Morgen lagen offmals die Haken so im Fischkasten.

Lg
Alfred


----------



## Professor Tinca (25. April 2011)

*AW: tief gehakte schleien*

Aale sind schon komische Tiere. 
Naja bald brauchen wir uns darüber keine Gedanken mehr machen . . .(Vorsicht Sarkasmus!!!)

|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## Torsk_SH (25. April 2011)

*AW: tief gehakte schleien*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Dient vermutlich dazu das Gewissen zu entlasten. Nach dem Motto: "Ich habe ihn ja nicht getötet . . .".



Ich denke eher weil sonst plötzlich jeder zweite Fisch zu tief geschluckt hat 

Fische die sich nicht vernünftig lösen lassen dürfen bei mir auch wieder schwimmen! 
erst in Öl oder Brühe und danach in Weißwein. |wavey:


----------



## Professor Tinca (25. April 2011)

*AW: tief gehakte schleien*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Ich denke eher weil sonst plötzlich jeder zweite Fisch zu tief geschluckt hat




Ganz sicher sogar - aus Sicht des Gesetzgebers.

Ich meinte die Sicht des Anglers wenn er Fische zurücksetzt, die vmtl. eher nicht überleben.:m


----------



## jungangler 93 (25. April 2011)

*AW: tief gehakte schleien*

krass was hier so steht :q also ich hab mal bei fisch und fang ne studie gelesen bei denen selbst 30% der fische starben wenn sich der haken lösen lies. naja ich machs so: wenn er blutet kommt er mit, wenn er in den kiemen gehakt ist auch. wenn ich den haken rausbekomm ist gut, sonst kommt er auch mit. schlagt einfach früher an. außerdem lassen sich schleien auch mit der haarmontage befischen, bei mir hängen sie dann meist in der lippe. zu den aalen ich denk er ist nicht stabiler als andere fische, wenn er tief hängt nehmt ihn doch mit. warum angelt ihr sonst gezielt auf aal?


----------



## mike_w (25. April 2011)

*AW: tief gehakte schleien*

Fische mit verschlucktem Haken sind oftmals nicht blutende Fische. Erst durch herumpulen blutet der Fisch und ist damit oft, aber nicht immer verloren.

Das 30% der Fische sterben ist sicher stark Art  und von den Wasserverhältnissen abhängig. Zander im sommerwarmen Wasser reagieren mit Sicherheit viel empfindlicher, als z.B. ein Oktoberkarpfen oder Dezemberhecht.

Klar sollte der Grundsatz gelten, schwer verletzte Fische zu erlösen. Aber wenn ich die Wahl habe, den Haken bei einem unerwünschten nicht verwertbaren Beifang abzuschneiden oder heraus zu operieren, fällt die Wahl nicht schwer.

Der Haken muss im Fisch bleiben.


----------



## Dunraven (25. April 2011)

*AW: tief gehakte schleien*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Welcher Angler angelt gezielt mit 16er Haken auf Schleien?|uhoh:



Naja es geht sicher auch kleiner aber bei diesen Gierschlunden muss man nicht kleiner fischen. Den Großteil meiner Schleien fange ich auf Haken von 8-6 oder 16-18, eben weil ich nicht gezielt auf die gehe. Die 8-6 sind dann die unvermeidlichen Beifänge beim Aalangeln und die 16-18er sind die üblichen Beifänge beim Feedern und Stippen auf dicke Brassen. Der Threadersteller hat btw. nichts davon gesagt das er gezielt darauf geht, evt. hat er auch immer einige dieser Gierschlunde als Beifang. Wenn ich gezielt drauf wollte würde ich vermutlich auch keinen 16er nehmen weil da zuviel Weißfisch beißt, da würde ich wohl 12-14er nehmen um die Rotaugen zu vermeiden, nur fische ich halt fast nie gezielt drauf, höchstens wenn ich sie beim Stippen dann am Platz habe und auf Sicht befische, nur dann eben mit 16-18er Haken. 

Da sie beim Aalangeln auch meist vorne um Maul gehakt sind bleiben die Haken dann auch meistens nur beim Feedern und Stippen drin, wenn es eben um 16-18er Haken geht. Aber selbst bei den Aalhaken sehe ich kein Problem damit die abzuschneiden. Das Problem sind eher hilflose Versuche den zu lösen statt den abzuschneiden und gut ist, denn die Versuche führen dann oft zu Verletzungen und Blutungen. Solange das Futter dran vorbei kommt werden die auch nicht verhungern und das Problem sehe ich bei einer normal großen Schleie eher nicht. Und selbst wenn sie es doch nicht überleben sollte, dann ist es für mich immer noch besser es versucht zu haben als sie sinnlos zu töten, zumal sie dann immer noch im natürlichen Nahrungskreislauf des Gewässers verbleibt und einen Hecht/ect. satt macht. Das Fische sowas überleben steht ja fest, von daher sehe ich die Chancen dafür eben auch recht gut, und selbst wenn ich sie nur 50:50 sehen sollte, dann ist 50% Überleben immer noch besser als 100% tot.


----------



## Bassey (25. April 2011)

*AW: tief gehakte schleien*

Das ist MEINE Meinung: Wenn man bewusst auf einen Fisch beangelt, der für viele als so empfindlich gilt und dieser eben "kompliziert" gehakt wurde, dann muss man als Angler auch "den Mut" haben zu seinem Hobby und den evtl. damit verbundenen Konsequenzen zu stehen. Man sollte dann keine Verschwendung an der Natur ausüben und den Fisch wie erlernt betäuben und töten. Dann weiß man zwar nie, ob er nicht vielleicht doch überlebt hätte, aber im Zweifelsfall muss man sich nicht vorwerfen ihn verschwendet zu haben.


----------



## Professor Tinca (25. April 2011)

*AW: tief gehakte schleien*



Bassey schrieb:


> Das ist MEINE Meinung: Wenn man bewusst auf einen Fisch beangelt, der für viele als so empfindlich gilt und dieser eben "kompliziert" gehakt wurde, dann muss man als Angler auch "den Mut" haben zu seinem Hobby und den evtl. damit verbundenen Konsequenzen zu stehen. Man sollte dann keine Verschwendung an der Natur ausüben und den Fisch wie erlernt betäuben und töten. Dann weiß man zwar nie, ob er nicht vielleicht doch überlebt hätte, aber im Zweifelsfall muss man sich nicht vorwerfen ihn verschwendet zu haben.




#6#6#6

Sehr gut Bassey.|wavey:


----------



## Dorbel (25. April 2011)

*AW: tief gehakte schleien*

Nicht vom Thema abschweifen, Aale + Schleien sind einer der robustesten Fische die es gibt, in den Meisten fällen überleben sie es mit Garantie, ABER Dennoch wenn du auf schleie angelst Dann mach es bewusst


----------



## Dunraven (25. April 2011)

*AW: tief gehakte schleien*

Hm Bassey aber genau das betäuben und töten sehe ich persönlich als Verschwendung an der Natur da man sich immer vorwerfen muss der hätte überleben können, und wenn er nicht geblutet hat sogar mit sehr sehr großer Wahrscheinlichkeit, denn Schleien sind ja recht robust. Und selbst nicht, dann hat man ihn ja immer noch aus dem Kreislauf des Lebens entnommen. Ist es keine Verschwendung, statt den drin zu lassen den zu töten und zu entsorgen?
Abgesehen davon war ja auch nie die Rede von bewusst drauf fischen in der Ausgangsfrage. Bedeutet das also das Du es anders siehst wenn nicht bewusst drauf gefischt wurde? So klingt es ja. Da verstehe ich halt ein paar Sachen in Deiner Meinung nicht (wieso es z.B. keine Verschwendung ist den in den Müll zu werfen, das zurück setzen aber schon und wie es eben ist wenn man nicht gezielt drauf fischt, was wohl bei den meisten der Fall ist).


----------



## feko (26. April 2011)

*AW: tief gehakte schleien*

War heu´te an meinen Teich schleien fangen-gefangen habe ich keine.
Aber einen ca 7 Pfund Karpfen,tief geschluckt,10er Haken.
Der Fisch war fit,habe das Vorfach abgeschnitten weil ich nicht doktorn wollte.
30 min später war der Fisch tot,irgendwie hatte das Häkchen eine Arterie verletzt,so das er verblutet ist.
Ist der erste Karpfen den ich verangelt hatte,ein Jammer.
Blut war übrigens in keinster Weise zu sehen,der Fisch war in Topkondition als ich ihn wieder freiließ.
ein Jammer #d


----------



## thiax (26. April 2011)

*AW: tief gehakte schleien*



ulf schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Das wird einem aber (in Bayern) per Gesetz so aufgezwungen. Das wurde  auch hier im Forum schon oft genug empfohlen z.B. einen untermaßigen  Fisch, bei dem der Haken nicht ohne zu erwartenden größere Verletzung  gelöst werden kann, die Schnur abzuschneiden und den Fisch dann so  zurück zusetzen.
> 
> Gruß Ulf





Anglero schrieb:


> Bestimmt nicht. Weder gesetzlich, noch per Verordnung, oder kannst Du das irgendwie belegen?



oh doch... da hat der mann recht.
solltest du in deiner fischereiprüfung ehemals abgehandelt haben 
untermaßige fische oder jene, die in der schonzeit gefangen wurden und der haken zu tief sitzt, werden nach kurz abschneiden des vorfachmaterials schondend wieder zurückgesetzt.


EDIT: BRB!! srry, in BRB"! wobei ich denke, dass es auch in bayern lt verordnung so "üblich" sein dürfte


----------



## Bassey (26. April 2011)

*AW: tief gehakte schleien*



Dunraven schrieb:


> Hm Bassey aber genau das betäuben und töten sehe ich persönlich als Verschwendung an der Natur da man sich immer vorwerfen muss der hätte überleben können, und wenn er nicht geblutet hat sogar mit sehr sehr großer Wahrscheinlichkeit, denn Schleien sind ja recht robust. Und selbst nicht, dann hat man ihn ja immer noch aus dem Kreislauf des Lebens entnommen. Ist es keine Verschwendung, statt den drin zu lassen den zu töten und zu entsorgen?
> Abgesehen davon war ja auch nie die Rede von bewusst drauf fischen in der Ausgangsfrage. Bedeutet das also das Du es anders siehst wenn nicht bewusst drauf gefischt wurde? So klingt es ja. Da verstehe ich halt ein paar Sachen in Deiner Meinung nicht (wieso es z.B. keine Verschwendung ist den in den Müll zu werfen, das zurück setzen aber schon und wie es eben ist wenn man nicht gezielt drauf fischt, was wohl bei den meisten der Fall ist).



Jetzt dreh mir das Wort nicht im Munde herum bitte! Ich habe nie von wegwerfen gesprochen, oder kannst du dies irgendwo lesen? Ich rede von selbst essen.

Als Angler sollte man sich bewusst sein, dass man auch mal nen Fisch töten muss, warum hat niemand bei nem KöFi Skrupel davor, aber wenn es dann um Zielfische geht oder "höherwertige" Fische schon? C&R mit Herz ist schön und gut, aber wenn man ein so gigantischer Fischliebhaber ist, dann sollte man aufhören die Fische mit Haken  zu malträtieren! Als Angler muss man auch mal einen Fisch töten (wenn auch ungewollt, weil C&R im Vordergrund stand, aber der Fisch zu sehr verletzt ist)... Wenn man das nicht kann oder anschließend erst eine 2 Jährige Therapie machen muss weil man nicht vergessen kann was man dem Fisch antat, dann hat man sich mit dem Angeln definitiv auf das falsche Hobby eingelassen und sollte auf das Koizüchten umschwenken, da kann man dann auch seinen heiß geliebten Liebling vom Tierarzt operieren lassen wenn er mal was hat und ist sich sicher alles für das wohl seines Lieblings getan zu haben... C&R oder nicht kann jeder halten wie er will, aber als Angler muss man verdammt nochmal kapieren, dass das eigene Hobby Leben von Tieren kostet (kosten kann)...


----------



## Dunraven (26. April 2011)

*AW: tief gehakte schleien*

Ich drehe nicht das Wort im Mund um.
Du sagtest wenn ein Fisch tief hakt sollte man ihn töten weil es sonst Verschwendung an der Natur wäre. Ich frage warum ist das Verschwendung aber den weg zu werfen nicht, denn nicht jeder kann/wird/will den dann Essen und zumindest bei uns schreibt die BiFi vor das z.B. zu untermaßigen Fischen/Fische die in der Schonzeit gefangen wurden "werden sie beim Fang getötet oder sind sie nicht mehr lebensfähig, so hat er sie unverzüglich unschädlich zu beseitigen." Das sollte dann ja auch anwendbar sein wenn man einen Fisch töten "muss" den man nicht verwerten kann. 

Das war es was ich damit sagen wollte, denn Du sprichst nur von gezielt drauf fischen, wieviele machen das schon, die Mehrheit hat das Problem tief geschluckt wohl eher wenn sie die mal wieder als Beifang hat. 

Auch siehst Du es scheinbar als Verschwendung an einen Fisch der vermutlich noch lebensfähig ist in seine natürliche Umgebung zurück zu setzen, wo er ja auch irgendwann sterben und natürlich verwertet wird. Das kann ich eben nicht nachvollziehen, denn das ist in meinen Augen keine Verschwendung sondern normaler Alltag in der Natur, aber den im Zweifel zu entnehmen obwohl man den nicht verwerten will, das sehe ich persönlich dann eher als Verschwendung. 

Und wer spricht von "höherwertigen Fischen"? Bei Brassen/Rotaugen/ect. schneide ich im Zweifel auch das Vorfach ab wenn sie nicht bluten, bevor ich die dann in den Setzkescher setze, wenn ich das nicht leicht lösen kann und befürchte da mehr Schaden anzurichten als Nutzen. 

Und ich sage auch nicht das man keien Fische töten muss, Du hast ja recht ds man es muss und sollte wenn sie zu sehr verletzt sind. Aber hier geht es ja gerade um tief sitzende Haken und das bedeutet wenn sie nicht gerade bluten, dann sind die doch meistens nicht stark verletzt, die Chance das sie überleben ist sogar recht gut. Ich sagte ja schon mehrfach wenn sie bluten dann ist das das Zeichen ok das wars, aber wenn nicht, dann gibt es aus meiner Sicht dazu keinen Grund.

Barsche, ok die sind empfindlich, aber so robuste Fische wie Schleie, Aal, ect. da wächst der raus oder vergeht wenn der nicht gerade richtig ******* sitzt. Aber z.B. wegen 20% die das nicht überleben dann 80% töten die es überleben, das ist aus meiner Sicht eine Verschwendung. Wenn man was damit anfangen kann, schön und gut, aber was ist wenn eben nicht? Da verallgemeinerst Du mir das zu sehr. 

Wenn ich z.B. eine Schleie fange dann war das in 90% der Fälle ein Beifang weil ich eben nicht gezielt auf die gehe, was soll ich damit? Aber gerade Schleien sind ja sehr gierig und lassen sich auch von groben Aalmontagen nicht abschrecken, da wird es wohl eben den meisten so gehen das sie das Problem eben haben wenn sie die gar nicht fangen wollen und wenn die am Haken eigentlich unerwünscht sind weil nicht nutzbar. Und den Bereich hast Du eben ausgeklammert sondern bist nur davon ausgegangen das man auf die gezielt fischt. Daher ja eben mein Unverständnis und die Frage siehst Du es echt immer noch so wenn der Fisch als Konsequenz Deiner  Forderungen dann im Müll landet weil der Fänger den nicht gezielt fangen wollte, sondern den gar nicht erst am Haken haben wollte, eben weil er den nicht verwerten kann/will? 

Du sagst so sollte man Deiner Meinung nach handeln. Die BiFi sagt Fische müssen unschädlich beseitigt werden, das wäre dann eben das was der Fänger dann mit dem getöteten Fisch machen müsste den er nicht verwerten kann und den er wegen dem Haken, der evt. vielleicht mehr Schaden verursacht hat als zu sehen ist, getötet hat.


----------



## 3.2.1.mein Zander (26. April 2011)

*AW: tief gehakte schleien*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EzuLDrJ2Eho

Larchy Hakenlöser

Ich habe im Thread schon erwähnten Ha(c)kenlöser vor einiger Zeit auf einer Messe gesehen und dann dieses Jahr bei einem Angler an der Donau, dieser entfernte bei mehreren Barschen ohne werteres Ha(r)ken. Ich bin nun auch beim überlegen ihn mir zu Kaufen, aber 20 Euro ist nicht gerade wenig Geld. Hat einer von euch auch Erfahrungen mit dem Löser?

Ansonsten denke ich ist es immer eine Einzelfallentscheidung.


----------



## Professor Tinca (26. April 2011)

*AW: tief gehakte schleien*

Haste hier schon geguckt?
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=193799&highlight=Larchy

|wavey:


----------



## Bassey (26. April 2011)

*AW: tief gehakte schleien*

Ich glaube wir reden ein wenig aneinander vorbei und da ich keine Feindschaften aufbauen will gehe ich auf einen Punkt nochmal näher ein: Ich meinte nicht, dass man jeden Fisch abschlagen soll, der Tief geschluckt hat, sondern meinte damit Fische bei denen die Überlebenschance zu gering ist (eben durch falsches Hakenlösen und dadurch entstehende Blutungen die unweigerlich oder zumindest mit übermäßiger wahrscheinlichkeit eingehen werden. Im Zweifelsfall sollte man eben den guten alten Setzkescher verwenden (wenn erlaubt) und dann schauen ob der Fisch fit bleibt oder umkippt.

Für tief sitzende Haken verwende ich Stablöser wie diese hier.

Alternativ kann man auch einen endoskopischen Fadenschneider (wird bei Laperoslopischen Operationen verwendet) gebrauchen. Diese bekommt man im Internet.



Hierbei kann man den Haken direkt am Schenkel vom Vorfach lösen, was der Methode "Vorfach so kurz wie möglich abschneiden" am ehesten entspricht.


Wie gesagt ob jemand einen Fisch mitnimmt oder nicht obliegt jedem selbst, da rede ich auch keinem rein. Was ich jedoch nicht befürworten kann ist ungeschickt und verletzenderweise um jeden Preis den Haken lösen wollen, den Fisch in´s Wasser werfen und eine halbe Stunde später dann den Fisch mit dem Bauch nach oben schwimmen zu sehen. Hauptsache man kann von sich sagen man betreibt trendiges C&R,. Wenn man "releasen" will, soll man schonend vorgehen, also notfalls den Haken nicht lösen. Wenn der Fisch nämlich durch die Aktion kaputt geht und man ihn noch halblebend in´s Wasser wirft, ist das eine Aktion die hätte vermieden werden können.

Geht der Fisch ein -> mitnehmen, ist der Fisch fit sollte (ich wünschte es wäre auch so erlaubt) man selbst entscheiden ob mitnehmen oder nicht.


----------



## Forellenhunter35 (26. April 2011)

*AW: tief gehakte schleien*

Also zu dem Thema einmal MEINE Meinung : 
Wenn ein Fisch den Haken tief geschluckt hat kann man ja trotzdem versuchen den Haken aus dem Maul zu lösen .
Wenn dies jedoch ohne Erfolg bleibt , dann ist es meiner Meinung nach sinnvoll den Fisch zu erlösen und zu betäuben . 
Ich meine man kann nicht sehen ob er nach einem Tag noch lebt oder nicht . 
ABER : man hat vermieden dass der Fisch evtl. verhungert ( z.B: weil er nichts mehr fressen kann ) . Wird er betäubt stirbt er schnell und ohne große Qualen ...
Außerdem kann man den Fisch dann schließlich auch verwerten
und essen . 
Dass war meine Meinung zum Thema !!!


----------



## 3.2.1.mein Zander (26. April 2011)

*AW: tief gehakte schleien*

@Prof Tinca
Danke, hatte ich noch nicht gesehen.|wavey:

Mit den anderen auf den Bildern gezeigten Lösern habe ich zum Teil schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht, weil man den Haken zwar löst aber er beim raus ziehen immer wieder sich neu ein sticht.
Bis jetzt habe ich deshalb meistens meine Zange benutzt, die aber auch nicht immer optimal ist. In Notfällen habe ich dann mit einem Seitenschneider den Schenkel abgezwickt.


----------



## thiax (26. April 2011)

*AW: tief gehakte schleien*



Forellenhunter35 schrieb:


> Also zu dem Thema einmal MEINE Meinung :
> Wenn ein Fisch den Haken tief geschluckt hat kann man ja trotzdem versuchen den Haken aus dem Maul zu lösen .
> Wenn dies jedoch ohne Erfolg bleibt , dann ist es meiner Meinung nach sinnvoll den Fisch zu erlösen und zu betäuben .



hier geht es nicht um meinungen, sondern vorschriften!


----------



## u-see fischer (26. April 2011)

*AW: tief gehakte schleien*



Forellenhunter35 schrieb:


> Wenn ein Fisch den Haken tief geschluckt hat kann man ja trotzdem versuchen den Haken aus dem Maul zu lösen .



Leider kam die besagten Studie: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=3308752&postcount=14 auch zu dem Ergebnis, das Lösungsversuche (tief im Schlund) die Überlebenschance deutlich verringern.

Wie bereits gesagt, bei der Studie ging es um Hechte, nicht Schleien.


----------



## Dunraven (27. April 2011)

*AW: tief gehakte schleien*



Bassey schrieb:


> Ich glaube wir reden ein wenig aneinander vorbei und da ich keine Feindschaften aufbauen will gehe ich auf einen Punkt nochmal näher ein: Ich meinte nicht, dass man jeden Fisch abschlagen soll, der Tief geschluckt hat, sondern meinte damit Fische bei denen die Überlebenschance zu gering ist (eben durch falsches Hakenlösen und dadurch entstehende Blutungen die unweigerlich oder zumindest mit übermäßiger wahrscheinlichkeit eingehen werden.
> 
> [...]
> 
> ...



Da sind wir uns dann doch wieder einig, Das hatte ich so ja auch schon gesagt, blutet er und es sieht schlecht aus, dann wird der natürlich getötet. Nur eben wenn es nicht so aussieht und der Haken nicht ohne großen Schaden zu lösen ist, dann doch besser das nicht versuchen, abschneiden und zurück damit. Dein Aussagen im Quote kann ich problemlos zustimmen, nur klang es eben zu Beginn so als sollte man immer den Fischt töten wenn der Haken tief sitzt.

Komme btw. gerade vom Aalangeln und hatte beim Einpacken wieder eine Schleie dran. Die Rute stand direkt neben meinem Auto, ich war am Einpacken, war schon mehrfach an der Rute vorbei gelaufen deren Pose so 1,5-2,5m vom Ufer entfernt war, der Kofferraum war offen so das auch kurz vorher das Licht im Auto angegangen war. Ich stapfe (will ja einpacken also nichts mit ruhig und vorsichtig) also zu meiner Rute, hatte auch keine Bewegung der Pose gesehen und will sie einholen. Da hängt da etwas dran. Nach dem Rausheben sehe ich das es kein Aal ist sondern eine 36cm Schleie die wieder mal gierig war. Der Haken hing zum Glück perfekt vorne im Maul, die muss wohl gerade zugeschnappt haben.


----------



## Anglero (27. April 2011)

*AW: tief gehakte schleien*



thiax schrieb:


> ...EDIT: BRB!! srry, in BRB"! wobei ich denke, dass es auch in bayern lt verordnung so "üblich" sein dürfte


 
Brandenburg, ausgerechnet. Da wird doch sogar die Hechtschonzeit für die Touris verschoben und jeder darf ohne Befähigungsnachweis Friedfisch angeln. Ob Eure Landesfischereiverordnung ein gutes Vorbild ist? Ich weiß es nicht.
Was die weiteren Länder angeht, würde ich Dich doch bitten, selber mal zu recherchieren, statt nur zu vermuten. In Bayern gibt es keine diesbezügliche Vorschrift. Hier in NRW gibt es keine diesbezügliche Vorschrift, es ist immer von der Lebensfähigkeit des Fisches abhängig - und diese würde ich bei zu tief geschlucktem Haken im Zweifel verneinen. Ich steuere aber gerne eine Prüfungsfrage aus NRW bei:

F:"Was tun, wenn der Fisch den Angelhaken zu tief geschluckt hat?"
A:"Der Fisch wird sofort waidgerecht getötet."

Daran werde ich mich weiterhin halten. Sollte bei einer maßigen und ungeschonten Schleie doch kein Problem sein, schmecken recht gut. Wenns mal eine zu kleine ist, halt Pech gehabt. Kommt es häufig vor, sollte man seine Methoden überdenken. Verschwendung von Natur (oder meint Ihr Versündigung an der Natur) wäe z.B. Fischen grundsätzlich ohne Verwertungsabsicht, in Kauf zu nehmen, dass dem Fisch unsinniges Leid oder Tod widerfährt, dafür nicht die Verantwortung übernehmen zu wollen - und sich auch noch als Natürschützer zu gerieren. 
Bei tausenden Anglern, die nur fürs Foto angeln, ist die todbringende Fehlerquote durch Stress und die Behandlung, Begrabbelung und Zurücksetzung der Fische bestimmt weitaus höher, als die Zahl irrtümlich "erlöster" Fische!

Hoffentlich lesen nicht zu viele kritische Nichtangler mit, denn einige Statements hier im Forum eignen sich wirklich als Sargnagel für unser Hobby.


----------



## Koalabaer (27. April 2011)

*AW: tief gehakte schleien*

meine gemachten Erfahrungen zeigen: rumdoktern um Haken zu lösen, führt sehr schnell zum Kiel oben.
Bei mir heißt es dann ,Schnur kappen,und schnell zurücksetzen.Wie sich der verbliebene Haken auswirkt,mag ich nicht genau zu beurteilen.

@Anglero
Um zu bekunden,was du von der Brandenburger Regelung und C&R hältst,muß doch nicht ein solches Thema herhalten. #h

Gruß Jörg


----------



## kati48268 (27. April 2011)

*AW: tief gehakte schleien*



Koalabaer schrieb:


> ...Bei mir heißt es dann ,Schnur kappen,und schnell zurücksetzen...


Nochmal: der Larchy ist eine weit bessere Alternative dazu, und zum rumdoktern sowieso.
Und bei aller Liebe zu C&R, auch Knüppel aufn Kopp und anschließend Pfanne ist mehr als eine Notlösung.


----------



## Koalabaer (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: tief gehakte schleien*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Und bei aller Liebe zu C&R, auch Knüppel aufn Kopp und anschließend Pfanne ist mehr als eine Notlösung.



selbst bei vorne gehakten Fischen.#h

an die Benutzer des genannten Hakenlösers.Ist jener auf Grund der Größe bis zu welcher Fischgröße einsetzbar.#c

Gruß Jörg


----------



## strawinski (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: tief gehakte schleien*

ich persönlich glaube das fische eher durch falsches halten , hämatome beim halten,drücken etc. geschädigt werden.
die haken sind schlimm aber obs sie so schädlich sind können nur die beantworten, die solche fische auch im teich beobachten können. wir nicht, leider


----------

